# Aqueon filter



## snyderguy

Story is I bought a 150 watt aqueon heater about a year ago for my 72 gallon bowfront and lately it has literally filled halfway up with water. Annoying and I've noticed it's not very nice. So I called up aqueon and they have a lifetime warranty on their heaters but I didn't have the receipt of course, but luckily they said I can take a picture of it and send it in. Anyway, got my new heater and holy cow. These things are amazing. 

Check it out.. Basically, not glass and this thing is a beauty. Word of advice, aqueon heaters are a great choice if you're buying a heater
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ht-aqp250/Aqueon+Pro+Aquarium+Heater+(250+Watt).html


----------



## Kimberly

I use these in all my tanks and absolutely love them. Have not had any problems!


----------



## phlyergirl

I love Aqueon Pro heaters. And Aqueon generally. I had an issue with my water changer and they replaced pretty much all the parts sight unseen.


----------



## snyderguy

Great customer service, really. I had no problems whatsoever


----------



## AquariumTech

Aqueons stuff is crap for the most part (except for tanks and python). The good thing is though, that they are a part of central pet, they make so much money they can afford to have excellent customer service and they do.


----------



## snyderguy

You really think their stuff is crap? I beg to differ, I think it's pretty decent.


----------



## phlyergirl

The filters aren't my favorite, but everything else of Aqueons I have is great. Tanks, heaters, water changer, and I have never had a company just send me a replacement for something no questions asked. And I am not joking, those heaters linked above are the best I've ever had.


----------



## AquariumTech

snyderguy said:


> You really think their stuff is crap? I beg to differ, I think it's pretty decent.


Compare their filters, food, heaters, and whatever other stuff they make to even most other big name manufacturers; and you will see it barely even compares in most cases.

Just seeing people buying their HOBs makes me want to cry. 

They do make decent tanks and probably one of the better python water changers on the market though.


----------



## snyderguy

Ahh, I've never seen one of their HOB's. I only use their heaters.


----------



## snyderguy

I just realized I titled this thread Aqueon filter. Not sure why I did, meant for it be aqueon heater


----------



## phlyergirl

Their food is not the best for sure, but it is better than some of the crap out there.


----------



## AquariumTech

phlyergirl said:


> Their food is not the best for sure, but it is better than some of the crap out there.


Wait till you go look at some really good foods out there (will not be in your big pet stores) and you will see aqueons food is in the same bucket with every other brand in that store, with some minor difference. The only exceptions are Spectrum which some big stores will have and Omega One. Look in my sig I just posted 2 videos about fish diets.


----------



## snyderguy

Speaking of foods, I need to some good foods to fatten up my discus. My one pair is pretty thin after so much breeding and need to fatten up. Any ideas? I've just been giving them bloodworms 2-3 times a day.


----------



## iheartfish:)

I love Aqueon, but only because I'm stuck with the chain store and big-name brands for things like filters. I think that Aqueon is a wonderful value for your money. 

And what are some good food brands? I want a new flake food for my guppies and cichlids. I have been using Aqueon flakes and definitely agree that their food isn't the best. 

... I get the feeling that loha is going to pop up any minute...


----------



## Kimberly

I also am lost when it comes to quality fish food. I want to start feeding my fish food that is actually good for them.. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## grogan

My roomate has one of their wet dry sumps. He loves it. I always wondered why they dont make canisters.


----------



## lohachata

did i hear my name ?
at the present i am out of stock on all of my flake , stick and byte foods..
all of the foods i sell are of the highest quality i can find...
Plecocaine is a very high quality food formulated to enhance growth and good health in young growing fish ; and also great for priming females for spawning...
there is no such thing as an all around single staple food...Plecocaine is a great food to add to you food rotation...
flake , stick and byte foods are all made here in the US with no preservatives or artificial colors....many of my fry foods are very expensive but well worth the money..Max Prime "M" costs me $165.00 per lb...it is rated as one of the top 3 foods in the world...
but......there are not many stores that stock and sell quality fry foods.....

brands like new life spectrum , ocean nutrition and omega one are great foods that should be readily available in almost all shops....

whether folks buy food from me or somewhere else ; i encourage all to only buy high quality foods for your fish...


----------



## emc7

Let us know when you have more food in stock. My fish really liked the samples.


----------



## lohachata

what i have right now is Plecocaine.....algae wafers...Micro Krill...Krill Meal... Mega Fry lll..and a very limited amount of Mini Max....


----------



## snyderguy

Sorry loha, didn't mean to sound like I was ignoring your food. My discus love your food. Just looking to put more variety in their diet.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Loha... Does plecocaine come in flakes? And what would be good foods for cichlids that you sell?


----------



## lohachata

that's quite alright snyder...i didn't take it that way...i just want folks to understand that there is no single food to feed everyday as a staple...you might want to try a food that is higher in fats..frozen krill or even some live redworms...

iheart...Plecocaine comes in 4 sizes...a powder for fry..a granule for fish up to about 2-3 inches or ones with small mouths..a small pellet about 1/16" and a medium pellet about about 1/8"....either one is great for cichlids...

i will let you all know as soon as i get some new foods in..


----------



## phlyergirl

One of the things I feed is gel food. If you've never tried making it, it's pretty easy. I take some type of protein (tuna, tilapia, shrimp) and add baby food veggies (just not spinach... spinach is good as a supplement but in regular food it blocks absorption of calcium), some minced garlic, maybe some nori or spirulina or crushed pellets, a crushed multivitamin, acidophilus, and you blend all that together till it's mush. Then boil some water with agar agar (you can use regular gelatin, I use agar agar because I have one fish who gets floaty and agar agar helps) and mix it all together. Let it set till it's firm, then cut in cubes and freeze.


----------



## snyderguy

That's actually what I'm looking for, is food high in fats. I'll have to check out what my LFS has.


----------



## AquariumTech

Kimberly said:


> I also am lost when it comes to quality fish food. I want to start feeding my fish food that is actually good for them..
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated..


Check my sig, got 2 good videos on the subject I just posted. But Loha on here sells good stuff.


----------



## lohachata

actually Plecocaine is high in fats....50% protein.....17% fats...krill is another good food at 60% protein and approximately 12-14% fats....
when looking for specifics like this...make sure you check it out before buying...why waste your money on what won't work...
try some live redworms...or waxworms ...even mealworms...
frozen foods are good too..blood worms are good but can kill your fish...warm weather is coming...time to start breeding mosquito larvae...i will be setting a couple of tubs strictly for breeding them..will harvest them and freeze them....
beefheart is also one like bloodworms..


----------



## snyderguy

I've heard a lot of good stuff about beefheart for discus, so I'll definitely check that out. Just need to head to the LFS.


----------

